# Artificial Sweeteners



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2020)

*Artificial Sweeteners*

https://youtu.be/hQIROPeSVoY


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Interesting ~ I use Stevia daily and so far no problems .Comment about steak surprised me ?


----------

